# Beef Jerky



## Dananaman (Jan 2, 2013)

Anyone have a website where I can buy alot of Beef Jerky.

I'm wanting to buy it in bulk for as cheap as possible.

Love the stuff!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Its awesome, and mate you can make it yourself.... you marinade it and then put it in a very low light oven to dry out 

Look on Google there are 100's of great recipes


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

myprotein sell it. or like Raptor said, you can make it yourself which is cheaper..

Awesome avi reptor.. omg! what a rack or beef


----------



## Dananaman (Jan 2, 2013)

Lol I couldn't see myself making it.


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

a guy in the gym told me about eating this

i cant find it anywhere! what shops do you buy this from?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Asda tesco sainsburys


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

It might be called billtong in some places, that's the other word for it.


----------



## J55TTC (Nov 2, 2009)

Biltong is the south African term used to describe jerky.

You need to find a south African shop in your area, they bring it in by the bucketload but it's not cheap!

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I have it in the pub instead of crisps as a snack, most pubs round here stock it.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Makro do it in bulk but I think it's still over £1.50 per 25g bag.

You can buy jerky makers on ebay but I'm not sure how you would slice it up as good as it comes in the packs?

I think BBW do Kruga biltong.


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

massmansteve said:


> myprotein sell it.


That's correct we sell it. You can find our beef jerky below:

http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/beef_jerky

Please compare our ingredients to other jerky you buy in the supermarket and you will see the difference. Most supermarket jerky is loaded with MSG and other nasties, we keep ours to the absolute min.

MP


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

Biltong is much better - bit random but harrods in london do loads of varieties and its incredible, always feel a bit daft going into such a big store and coming out with just a kilo of biltong!


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2011)

Macro have it buy it bulk there or Costco


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

Uk store; http://britishbeefjerky.co.uk/shop/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=3

Us store which is cheaper; http://www.bulkbeefjerky.com/original-recipe-smoked-beef-jerky.html


----------



## Get2ZeChoppNOOW (Mar 28, 2010)

get mine from a south african store on ebay, theres plenty on there just type in biltong on ebay


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

You may want to try alligator meat also. Fcuking delicious. 100g has 46g of protein


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

My Protein do the best beef jerky Iv tried. You get proper slices of beef and they dont add MSG like some other brands.


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

Lukeg said:


> You may want to try alligator meat also. Fcuking delicious. 100g has 46g of protein


woah nice protein content


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

If you live in London, then Savannah in eth crypt at London Bridge station do about 6 different types of Biltong and Drywoers, its not cheap, but man its good.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

I LOVE BEEF JERKY


----------



## N666T (Sep 4, 2010)

Lukeg said:


> You may want to try alligator meat also. Fcuking delicious. 100g has 46g of protein


http://www.osgrow.com/index_document_11.php


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

i make my own its so easy and tastes better then most.

-get ur cheap lean think steak and cut all the little bits of fat off, it has to be really lean to work.

-cover it with a load of reggae reggae sauce and stick it in fridge overnight

- get it out then bash it with a rolling pin until its really seriously thin, and cut into strips

-important- pat as DRY AS POSSIBLE with kitchen roll then sprinkle with pepper (for my taste) and stick spread out on kebab skewers

- stick your kebab skewers straight on the oven rack so the meat is hanging down and not touching eachother

- then leave your oven on the LOWEST POSSIBLE SETTING with the door very slightly ajar for a few hours (about 3-6) until its totally dry

done, enjoy it tastes loads better then the supermarket stuff

(store in a sealed tupperware box with either one of those dry bags u get in a beef jerky packet or a small pot full of salt to keep out the moisture)


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

I always found biltong too think a cut.

Jerky rocks but it's well pricey eh



J55TTC said:


> Biltong is the south African term used to describe jerky.
> 
> You need to find a south African shop in your area, they bring it in by the bucketload but it's not cheap!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

I don't drink much but if Im having a few cheeky beers on a saturday night the last thing I feel like doing is eating eggs or knocking back a shake. However I can snack on Jerky and it is delicious.


----------



## J55TTC (Nov 2, 2009)

DiggyV said:


> If you live in London, then Savannah in eth crypt at London Bridge station do about 6 different types of Biltong and Drywoers, its not cheap, but man its good.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Diggy


That's the place I was thinking of just couldn't remember the name. My wife is south African and she says it's the best, better than Harrods!

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

myprotein.co.uk said:


> That's correct we sell it. You can find our beef jerky below:
> 
> http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/beef_jerky
> 
> ...


Msg is fantastic stuff though!!! I have a tub of it which I add to sauces and gravy when I cook!! Brings the taste out!!! The bad effects are not really proven. Same as aspartame, I drink coke zero a plenty too!!!


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

J55TTC said:


> That's the place I was thinking of just couldn't remember the name. My wife is south African and she says it's the best, better than Harrods!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Thats quite a claim - my g/f is originally from s.africa and loves harrods I may have to hunt down the other place!


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

well got myself some of this after a bit of a search!

my local tesco didnt know what i was on about! ended up getting it in asda

the stuff i got is peppered and is very nice

a 57g bag costs £2 and has 22.4g of protein


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Just finished preparing my next batch of homemade!

Finely sliced with all fat removed.

Soaking nicely in a marinade of Water, lo salt, balsamic vinegar, Jamaican Hot Pepper sauce, cayenne pepper (I am cutting LOL) and to finish it all off nicely a good splash of Jack Daniels:thumbup1:

l'll leave it overnight then dry it off in kitchen towel and whack it in the oven!


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

It's great stuff impossible to get cheap though. It's not a budget product.


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

i thought £2 a bag was good value


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

I cannot believe people like that trash. tried it once tasted like marinated cardboard.


----------



## crayzee (Aug 10, 2009)

Have a go at discount supplements..... they sell it tis were I buy it:

http://www.discount-supplements.co.uk/sports-supplements-whey-protein-wildwest-beef-jerky-nuggets-all-natural-12-x-25g-bag-s-


----------



## Mr Q (Jul 5, 2011)

Smitch said:


> It might be called billtong in some places, that's the other word for it.


South Africa = biltong

USA = jerky

Delicious. I wish I hadn't seen this post because I want some now and I don't got.


----------



## Mr Q (Jul 5, 2011)

EchoSupplements said:


> Biltong is much better - bit random but harrods in london do loads of varieties and its incredible, always feel a bit daft going into such a big store and coming out with just a kilo of biltong!


Well done. Daft? No.


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

On a serious note.... is it actually that healthy? I love the stuff, its awesome, would it make a good snack meal on a daily basis?

Problem is expense though


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

JS72 said:


> Just finished preparing my next batch of homemade!
> 
> Finely sliced with all fat removed.
> 
> ...


Done, and even if i say so myself it tastes cracking!

From a 500g (£3.50) steak I got 150g of jerky. I expect i could get the meat even cheaper.

Prep time was about 30 mins, cooking about 2 hours but you just leave it in the oven.


----------



## hulltoon (Feb 9, 2012)

I have tried to get my hands on some good jerky from the US, the british stuff is good, not sure what it is but that Jack Links stuff is just great.

I managed to track down a site www.worldofsurvival.com they have jack links and they do offers for bulk orders, I even called them up to place a big order and they told me that they would be happy to do a deal on very large orders...

I have ordered 50 75g bags, should do a me a few days


----------

